# No-Coat L



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

I have seen some one use a nailspotter to coat it. Have you guys done it , and has it worked well?

I always give it 3 coats. By hand. always just hit the tab n half way up, never to the edge.

Or do you guys just like tearaway?


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Al,

Nail-spotters can coat the L-bead, I don't own one, but used them before for 1st coated no-coat beads, and touching up inside corners too. Besides the fact of using it for the screws. I used the nail spotter for touch up too.


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

joepro0000 said:


> Al,
> 
> Nail-spotters can coat the L-bead, I don't own one, but used them before for 1st coated no-coat beads, and touching up inside corners too. Besides the fact of using it for the screws. I used the nail spotter for* touch up* too.


Good idea:yes:


----------



## miguel (Oct 16, 2008)

*Vega drywall*

I WOULDNT USE ANY TAPEING TOOLS TO COAT ANY METAL.. MY QUESTION.IS WHY ARE YOU COATING METAL THREE TIMES. IVE ALWAYS DONE IT TWICE WITH ALL PURPOSE MUD (USG)OR (HAMELTINE) ONE SPONG OF WATER IN THE BUCKET, SO MUD ISNT TO RUNNY AND WONT SHRINK AS MUCH:jester: NO COAT IS A GREAT PRODUCT.


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

miguel said:


> I WOULDNT USE ANY TAPEING TOOLS TO COAT ANY METAL.. MY QUESTION.IS WHY ARE YOU COATING METAL THREE TIMES. IVE ALWAYS DONE IT TWICE WITH ALL PURPOSE MUD (USG)OR (HAMELTINE) ONE SPONG OF WATER IN THE BUCKET, SO MUD ISNT TO RUNNY AND WONT SHRINK AS MUCH:jester: NO COAT IS A GREAT PRODUCT.


 
There is no metal in No-Coat. I am talking about No- Coat L Trim..:yes:


http://www.no-coat.com/NO-COAT/ARCHITECTS/Products/ULTRATRIM_Drywall_Corner_Trim/


----------

